# Is Your Cloth Mask Endangering You?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This research from 2015 suggests that it is.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150422121724.htm

Well worth reading.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

From what I understand, the cloth mask is not designed to protect you from the virus but to help keep you from spreading your germs. It helps keep your droplets from spreading. It takes a N95 mask to protect you from inhaling the virus.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> From what I understand, the cloth mask is not designed to protect you from the virus but to help keep you from spreading your germs. It helps keep your droplets from spreading. It takes a N95 mask to protect you from inhaling the virus.


That is how I understand it, but that isn't the point of the article.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> That is how I understand it, but that isn't the point of the article.


Actually I think it is. The article states that a much higher percent of the healthcare workers got sick when using cloth masks as opposed to other. As I stated, cloth masks do little to protect the wearer. Isn't that the point of the article? That healthcare workers are endangered by using cloth masks because they don't filter out the contagions?

*The study found respiratory infection was much higher among healthcare workers wearing cloth masks.

The penetration of cloth masks by particles was almost 97% compared to medical masks with 44%.*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Actually I think it is. The article states that a much higher percent of the healthcare workers got sick when using cloth masks as opposed to other. As I stated, cloth masks do little to protect the wearer. Isn't that the point of the article? That healthcare workers are endangered by using cloth masks because they don't filter out the contagions?
> 
> *The study found respiratory infection was much higher among healthcare workers wearing cloth masks.
> 
> The penetration of cloth masks by particles was almost 97% compared to medical masks with 44%.*


Yes, that they make people sick.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, yes, I think Fauci knows this. After all, he’s in league with Gates.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yes, that they make people sick.


Well the mask doesn't make you sick. People, especially in a healthcare situation where the viral load is extremely heavy, have a much greater chance of getting sick when wearing cloth masks... for the simple reason they are not designed to filter out contagions.

Cloth masks serve a purpose. They help slow the spread of a contagion by somewhat containing the droplets everyone releases into the air. They don't stop the wearer from getting sick but they do help ensure the wearer doesn't get others sick. This is important because so many folks infected with the virus show no symptoms. These folks, using no masks will spread the contagion. These same folks, wearing even a cloth mask, are less likely to spread it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, my cloth mask has a sub micron filter element sewn into it between the two.

It also has a silicone bead around the interior perimeter to seal it off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Well the mask doesn't make you sick. People, especially in a healthcare situation where the viral load is extremely heavy, have a much greater chance of getting sick when wearing cloth masks... for the simple reason they are not designed to filter out contagions.
> 
> Cloth masks serve a purpose. They help slow the spread of a contagion by somewhat containing the droplets everyone releases into the air. They don't stop the wearer from getting sick but they do help ensure the wearer doesn't get others sick. This is important because so many folks infected with the virus show no symptoms. These folks, using no masks will spread the contagion. These same folks, wearing even a cloth mask, are less likely to spread it.


" Summary:
Respiratory infection is much higher among healthcare workers wearing cloth masks compared to medical masks, research shows. Cloth masks should not be used by workers in any healthcare setting, authors of the new study say."

This coincides with another article put out several days ago.

I'm not going to tell anyone what to do. I'm putting out the information I find.

My suggestion would be to have two or three masks to swap out throughout the day, wear only when necessary and clean them every day.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

For a trip to the grocery store something is better than nothing. If I think I'm going somewhere "hot" I'll put on an N95 with a Buff over top of it but I only have so many N95's so I have to use them sparingly. I did just receive an order of cloth three-ply masks with spare charcoal filter inserts. Not as effective as N95 but probably better than a bandana. At some point, you just have to do your best and leave the rest in God's hands.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Fauci is an anti Trump, Gates/Hillary plant

I wear a 2 layer cloth mask with a hi efficiency paper insert.
I ain't worried!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I am not sick--- I do not know if you are
I wear a mask for that reason


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Denton @*******

Of course the mask itself can make you sick.

Try this:
Put a cloth mask or a bandana over your mouth and nose; keep it on for 8 hours, during which collect in it, and on your face, the moisture from your own exhales, the sprayed droplets from your own words, sneeze a few times, smell your own breath, cough once or twice, get it good and damp. True, you can't give yourself an illness you dont already have, BUT the diminished oxygen/air flow you experience for an extended period of time from the mask holding your own spew will exacerbate anything you actually do have.

Who needs covid to make you sick when we have such good govt guidelines!
At least masks play hell with Face ID cameras everywhere. LOL


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Cloth mask just makes you smell your own breath..... nothing gained. 0.5 micron layer or it doesn't count...cuff...cuff...caff.... tards..............ahhhaaaaaa......bastids


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh sure. He gets an edit, I got 7 days.
That's sex discrimination I tell ya!!
:bangs fist on table, bursts out laughing!:​


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Oh sure. He gets an edit, I got 7 days.
> That's sex discrimination I tell ya!!
> :bangs fist on table, bursts out laughing!:​


I ain't home to my laptop, yet.

I shudder to think about the graffiti he'll leave!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

lol yeah, he's wicked with that can of spray paint.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> lol yeah, he's wicked with that can of spray paint.


Oh, no. @Old SF Guy Only gets a crayon.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I only wear a mask to shut people up. Does it prevent me from spreading?? It stops the virus from getting out but will not stop it from getting in.....????

I guess if it is on tv or the internet it must be true

al


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What mask?? Haven't worn one and I'm not going to. You sheep certainly can if you want.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> What mask?? Haven't worn one and I'm not going to. You sheep certainly can if you want.


Here you are not allowed into any stores without one, With almost 95,000 cases in the state something had to be done.

With the social distancing and the masks the daily count has gone from over 3,000 down to 2 or 3 hundred.

There are 6,500+ deaths from it, a hell of a lot more than California has.

I am 79 and diabetic type 2, the highest level for a death sentence,

not pushing my luck without one, you younger guys can deal with it and the outcome.

I only wear it and gloves when going into a store, then remove them after decontaminating the product and myself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Here you are not allowed into any stores without one, With almost 95,000 cases in the state something had to be done.
> 
> With the social distancing and the masks the daily count has gone from over 3,000 down to 2 or 3 hundred.
> 
> ...


The mask protects others from you. Everyone would have to wear one for you to benefit.

I wish you would do pick-up and order things online. We damned-sure don't want to lose you.

We use Walmart pick-up. If anyone has to go inside, I do it. I move fast and see it as escape and evasion.

My parents are hard-headed. They have to go to the commissary. At 90 and 85, they aren't fast, but they go early during the old-timers hours. They also use the N-95 respirators I gave them. I'd prefer them to let me get everything for them but as I said, they are hard-headed. Don't be hard-headed. You old people are worrying me to death!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone in the two or three places I go wear them, mandatory, there are local police details there to enforce the rule.

Some people are asked to show ID by them to see if over 60, I was included on one trip.

I would rather die in a firefight than by some GD bug.

I told you I was seriously considering wearing an M-17 A1 NBC mask.

That would offer me level 4 respiratory protection, I carry two in each Jeep.

Now I carry the stuff to decon whatever packages I buy and put in the Jeeps before I leave.

Decon everything again when I get back, decon myself also, kid stays home too risky for her.

Bio was the only thing that scared me in the military, still does.

When I do go, it is in the early morning old fart hours right after the places are cleaned.

You have no idea how hard it is for me to get up before 10:00 AM!

I have added 90% hydrogen peroxide to my sanitizer mix, you can't buy the stuff over the counter anywhere.

I have reagent grade, a gallon of it, extremely dangerous stuff in this concentration,

container is of a special plastic and a 1/4" thick.

It was used as part of rocket fuel it the ME 163 komet.

Stuff you get in the store is only 3% solution.

I started using CVS mail service for scripts, the girls say they miss seeing me when I call to get them shipped out.

Hey @Denton, I have always been hard headed, but logical.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm like @Chipper, I have yet to put on a mask. The "why I refuse to wear one" really boils down to 2 questions:

1 - If wearing a mask prevents the virus (either prevents me from spreading it or prevents others from spreading it to me), why do we have to do the whole "social distancing"?

2 - If "social distancing" works so well, why do we need masks?

Add to that the fact that wearing a mask will cause the wearer to touch their own face far more frequently (a known cause of the spread of the illness) and the whole mask and "social distancing" thing seems like complete nonsense to me.

In 2001-02 I supported the Patriot Act thinking the government had our best interests at heart and thinking they were moderately competent enough to protect us if given a little more power to do so. I made a HUGE miscalculation that time. I will not make the same mistake again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'm like @Chipper, I have yet to put on a mask. The "why I refuse to wear one" really boils down to 2 questions:
> 
> 1 - If wearing a mask prevents the virus (either prevents me from spreading it or prevents others from spreading it to me), why do we have to do the whole "social distancing"?
> 
> ...


OOH-OOH! Mister Kotter!

Masks are to be worn when "social distancing" is not possible. They should not be worn at all times, yet uneducated people do so.

Social distancing is moronic. Six feet is too close and twenty feet is impractical. Heck, six feet is impractical at Walmart.

"...of mice and men," but this isn't an honest or innocent situation. Whether the initial exposure was accidental or intentional, what has happened since has been choreographed.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> @Denton @*******
> 
> Of course the mask itself can make you sick.
> 
> ...


I think you have taken this out of context. Who around here is gonna wear the mask 8 hours nonstop? The article referenced by the OP was discussing cloth masks in a medical environment, where professionals are exposed to sick people all day long.

I wish everyone prepped properly and had plenty of N95 masks to use. But even then, when occasionally getting among others for short periods of time (shopping for food), any mask can help slow the spread of the virus... and is not harmful to you. You disagree with that?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> I think you have taken this out of context. Who around here is gonna wear the mask 8 hours nonstop? The article referenced by the OP was discussing cloth masks in a medical environment, where professionals are exposed to sick people all day long.
> 
> I wish everyone prepped properly and had plenty of N95 masks to use. But even then, when occasionally getting among others for short periods of time (shopping for food), any mask can help slow the spread of the virus... and is not harmful to you. You disagree with that?


Not out of context at all. I'm bettin health care professionals work 8-10 hour shifts; their using a cloth mask adds their own dynamics into, and supports, the point you are making. Generally speaking, I dont think masks are healthy for anyone for any length of time. If there is a warranted reason for wearing them, that's another thing altogether - but the false security some have thinking a cloth mask will protect them in this situation, is deceptive and dangerous.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey, my cloth mask has a sub micron filter element sewn into it between the two.
> 
> It also has a silicone bead around the interior perimeter to seal it off.


Where do you get them?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Where do you get them?


My daughter makes them.

Uses a new "T" shirt cut up, my .5 micron lab filters, elastic banding from clothes making supplies.

The metal bridge strip is made from cat food can tops, cut into the strips, glued and sewn into place.

GE pure silicone clear is used for the sealant.

I disinfect them after use, both sides, chem and UV light.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Common sense prevails, when the wife and I go shopping we each grab a cart and go to town to get what we need and get out.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Denton said:


> OOH-OOH! Mister Kotter!
> 
> Masks are to be worn when "social distancing" is not possible. They should not be worn at all times, yet uneducated people do so.<snip>


I see these people riding in cars with the windows up wearing masks. When you say uneducated you're being exceedingly kind.


----------



## paulmaster (May 31, 2020)

interesting thread


----------



## Rulit (5 mo ago)

This is very important and concern thing. We need to take care of this, specially for the fabric mask need to wash regularly. So that no bacteria and smell can be inside the mask. I would like to request all of you to avoid the aop (all over printed) mask. Because aop fabric has many types of chemical which used during the printed time.


----------

